

Android Application Permissions? - olivieramar
http://blog.mypermissions.com/mypermissions-state-of-android-risk-privacy-q3-2014/

======
olivieramar
Yeah, we worked crazy hard accumulating the data and this is a sample of over
1.5 million apps. The stuff you see apps ask for is so over the top.

------
princebe
Insane! Words with friends is insane!

------
stagadam
:)

